# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Easy Gathering --- Iron/Jute/Maple (Ebonheart Pact)

## Racop78

*Location: Bal Foyen, Dhalmora Wayshrine*


*-5- Maple Nodes
-6- Jute Nodes
-7- Iron Ore Nodes
-1- Chest*






*By the time you make the complete circle it shouldn't be more than 45 seconds before the nodes (or most of them) are back up. It is a high traffic area so you will have to deal with people jacking some of the nodes, and especially the chest, but it is still profitable for gathering these materials. There are also a few alchemy nodes around to grab as well as depicted in white on the picture of the map.*

This is my first guide, I hope it is clear enough! Enjoy!

----------


## trenchc

This is a quality post. Thank you!

----------


## sunlf

this place is flooded with bots now :Smile:

----------

